# Killer Trash Fish!



## jigngrub (Nov 3, 2012)

Was out on the lake for a couple hours yesterday and got this thing.

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v203/greencoachdog/?action=view&current=Buffaloattackpart1.mp4


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 3, 2012)

Got seasick before I ever saw the fish. You should have had him mounted.
Buffalo are sold at the seafood counter in the chicago area, don't know the price.
Tim


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I gotta work on holding my camera more steady... I was holding it by the lanyard in my rod hand.

I read there was a commercial market for them, and that the meat is white and tender... but bony.

That's the third one of those beasts I've caught, always while crappie fishing... but that was the first one I'd ever caught trolling, the other 2 were on minnows.

The other 2:











I've never caught a little one.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 4, 2012)

That had to be fun on light tackle :beer:


----------



## ccmt (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow!

That is ugly!!!

And so is the fish!!! :LMFAO: 

You need a partner in the boat to take those videos....that is if you can find someone who can tolerate you for an afternoon...

Nice job landing that on light tackle! It's always fun to land a big fish...unless it's a sheephead while trolling for monster walleye on Quinte!!


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 8, 2012)

ccmt said:


> Wow!
> 
> That is ugly!!!
> 
> ...



When I come up there and fish out of your boat with you you'll see why I fish alone 99% of the time. :twisted: 

Keep that camera handy on Quinte, I want to see who caught what and who sat on their butt!  


... btw, has you looked in the mirror lately? :mrgreen:


----------



## DanMC (Nov 10, 2012)

Are those fish carp species ?....i used to catch similar looking fish on the Danube over in Romania =D> ,a long time ago !
Dan


----------



## JMichael (Dec 16, 2012)

A friend and I stop at this little restaurant about mid way down on our way to deer camp each year and buy some buffalo ribs. They fry them just like fried chicken. We load them down with hot sauce and snack on them the rest of the way to camp. I know the fish is supposed to be very boney, but the ribs are great. Other than that, I don't know much about that species of fish. Nice job landing that with the light rigging.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2012)

nice fish! Freight trains when they take off.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 20, 2012)

DanMC said:


> Are those fish carp species ?....i used to catch similar looking fish on the Danube over in Romania =D> ,a long time ago !
> Dan


The buffalo species are members of the sucker family while the common carp is a member of the minnow family


----------



## sawmill (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice catch. I have a question for you wheres the ice on the lake :lol: Weather looks nice compared to here we had a high today of 19


----------



## mattfish11 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love carp fishing!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 24, 2013)

They are a strong fighting fish, we use to go right after a rain, whip up some cornmeal and head on out.


----------

